# S&W 5943 $250.00 Good Price?



## nmhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a chance to get a S&W 5943 w/Holster and 2 mags. No box or manual. Don't need it and would not really choose it but I am thinking I can get it for $250.00 and it is 85%. Would that be a good deal? I am having a lot of problems finding good info on it searching the web.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

85% means its not safe queen. if its in good mechanical shape and you can get it for $250 with holster and mags, nice knock around gun that you aint gotta worry about scratching up. 

one thing to remember tho, the 5943 was listed in the catalog for one year only so parts and acc might be hard to find or pricey.

i would buy it and i dont particularly care for s&w autos


----------



## nmhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks
I am guessing at the 85%. I am uncertain how they are rated. It has only a couple of small marks on the very tip of the barrel and Hogue grips plus the two mags. I wish it has a manual. Would you know a source for one? I checked the S&W site but could not locate one.

Thanks for the input


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

howsabout here.....

http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson2/upload/other/SW_Metal_Frame_Auto_Pistol_06_16_08.pdf


----------



## nmhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I checked the site but I was looking for something with the model number and completely overlooked that. I got the pistol last night and if nothing else i will trade it off one day.

Thanks again


----------

